
Financial Times bot warns if articles quote too many men - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2018/nov/14/financial-times-tool-warns-if-articles-quote-too-many-men
======
zelon88
Define "too many." Is a work not valid if there isn't enough diversity in it's
sources?

------
monksy
Are they assuming gender in the name of the person?

~~~
chimprich
From the article: "a bot that uses pronouns and analysis of first names to
determine whether a source is male or a female". Probably not perfect, but
good enough for a suggestion/reminder engine.

------
tfehring
> _The media organisation found that only 21% of people quoted in the FT were
> women, prompting the development of a bot that uses pronouns and analysis of
> first names to determine whether a source is male or a female._

Sounds like substantial underrepresentation for an industry in which
management and professional workers are 47% women [0]...

> _The paper, which covers many male-dominated industries, is keen to attract
> more women readers, with its research suggesting they are put off by
> articles that rely heavily on quotes from men._

...and a strong business case for the FT to address it. Aside from the fact
that this is HN, I'm not sure why all of the top-level comments so far are so
critical.

[0] [https://hbr.org/2016/10/why-women-arent-making-it-to-the-
top...](https://hbr.org/2016/10/why-women-arent-making-it-to-the-top-of-
financial-services-firms)

------
shatteredvisage
Eye roll

------
bostonpartee
I guess that's one way of approaching this problem of parochial viewpoints.
Hope this doesn't have any unintended consequences.

